# Lesser Known Board Brands



## Finkle (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey guys,
Are there any favorite lesser known board brands out there that are credible? Just doing some research looking to find a diamond in the rough.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Burton...just a little secret that no body knows about


----------



## Finkle (Sep 21, 2018)

Ill have to see if they show up on the 3rd page of google or something.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Are you a hipster?

If so get a custom board that noone else has.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Finkle said:


> Hey guys,
> Are there any favorite lesser known board brands out there that are credible? Just doing some research looking to find a diamond in the rough.


I actually appreciate this. So I'll play with ya.

Now, I have no clue what kind of riding you're looking for, but here goes. Some smaller brands you wont see much of that I either have owned, own, or would own. Niche, Marhar, Lago, Signal, Snofisk, Weston, Interior Planes Project, Amplid, Dinosaurs Will Die, Academy (probably, havent ridden any of the made at NS stuff, but Sims is solid and Academy always had been), TJ Brand, High Side MFG, Venture. There might be some others but thats what I can think of atm.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Prior Snowboards

Been around since 1990 - Super rad Canadian Boutique Brand, made in Whistler 

I just got two in the mail today...


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I think he was maybe looking for some brand that's small and cheap but secretly really good? What are you looking for and people will et you know exactly what you want/need.

In general though the smaller the company the more expensive the board generally. You want small brand high end expensive boards there's more than you need, and everyone here will be able to suggest a $600-$900 board from some small or custom company.

You use to be able to find boards from small brands like Niche for near free on dirt cheap closeout/flash sites like the Clymb because they literally couldn't give the boards away, it's not quite as easy now though.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

lab49232 said:


> I think he was maybe looking for some brand that's small and cheap but secretly really good? What are you looking for and people will et you know exactly what you want/need.
> 
> In general though the smaller the company the more expensive the board generally. You want small brand high end expensive boards there's more than you need, and everyone here will be able to suggest a $600-$900 board from some small or custom company.
> 
> You use to be able to find boards from small brands like Niche for near free on dirt cheap closeout/flash sites like the Clymb because they literally couldn't give the boards away, it's not quite as easy now though.


Lago takes the cake for cheap but really good methinks. Esp when they have their stuff on clearance.


----------



## kingrichard (Sep 21, 2018)

Various of my mates are riding Dinosaurs Will Die (DWD) boards - they hammer them and think they are ace!

As an alternative, a bit more unknown, various of my mates - a different "various" - are riding Black Label snowboards. A crazy Japanese outfit. My mates think they are great!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Fullbag makes a solid board. Definitely a small company, definitely well made.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Korua, Dupraz, Weston, Furberg


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Radical. Very sweet handmade light quality boards which ride awesomely.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

FULLBAG is a small company from Canada. Our boards are made right here using quality materials, and cores are even made from locally harvested wood. If you do a search on the forum, you will find a few reviews and satisfied customers.

The line-up.









Our most recent model, the Supernaut 154.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

United Shapes (Pioneer) and Snoplanks (Asym Fish) were my favorites last season.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hubby and I have High Society boards and Gilson boards. I love my High Society for just about everything. The Gilson is great in the appropriate conditions.

Essie


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

essie52 said:


> Hubby and I have High Society board and Gilson boards. I love my High Society for just about everything. The Gilson is great in the appropriate conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> Essie




I have a Gilson board as well. Feels a little squirrelly in Icy conditions but performs beautifully in powder. Specifically, I use it for big dumps at Wolf Creek or mandatory tree days (powder days) at Silverton Mtn. 

I have an oversized Venture storm that does the heavy lifting. I intend to get at least one more board from both companies in the near future.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

High society is made by the never summer guys so its a great build. I have a couple.


----------



## comfortstarr (Feb 9, 2016)

neni said:


> Radical. Very sweet handmade light quality boards which ride awesomely.


These look very nice. Can't determine if/how one can get them in the US.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

comfortstarr said:


> These look very nice. Can't determine if/how one can get them in the US.



There's no rep outside of Switzerland. Good reason to plan a trip . We got some nice mountains. And chocolate!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Anyone tried Sandy Shapes? They look pretty nice and it seems they do custom builds as well.

Sandy Shapes ? Finely Crafted Snowboards


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Sure looks nice, but they are for someone who takes really good care of their equipment. Maybe the pricepoint helps with that. Also no clue how they ride, and the quality, but the materials seem ok if done right.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Triple8Sol said:


> United Shapes (Pioneer) and Snoplanks (Asym Fish) were my favorites last season.


Since there is already a discussion here, more info and our thoughts on the Asym Fish? Which size did/do you have?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> Sure looks nice, but they are for someone who takes really good care of their equipment. Maybe the pricepoint helps with that. Also no clue how they ride, and the quality, but the materials seem ok if done right.


What do you mean with that? Because of top sheet or sidewalls? Or just because they are expensive?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

unsuspected said:


> Since there is already a discussion here, more info and our thoughts on the Asym Fish? Which size did/do you have?


I have a goofy one, my buddy has a regular one, both 166. Love this thing. Despite the length, it rides much smaller because it's essentially a 156 on heelside. Rocket ship in pow and even fun in the slush. Tends to be a conversation starter in the lift line too...


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Triple8Sol said:


> I have a goofy one, my buddy has a regular one, both 166. Love this thing. Despite the length, it rides much smaller because it's essentially a 156 on heelside. Rocket ship in pow and even fun in the slush. Tends to be a conversation starter in the lift line too...


So the 166 is the one to get, not the 159? Im probably a lot bigger than you so the 166 should be my option. I bet its a icebreaker in all lift lines. 

My problem is the shipping to Sweden


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

unsuspected said:


> So the 166 is the one to get, not the 159? Im probably a lot bigger than you so the 166 should be my option. I bet its a icebreaker in all lift lines.
> 
> My problem is the shipping to Sweden


Most definitely the 166. Based on my experience, international shipping should only be around $60-70 USD. I'm assuming they ship internationally, but even if they don't, you could also try through Tactics.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I see the ones I would mention said already, but Marhar and Dinosaurs Will Die were top of my mind. I really like the 2019 DWD Kwon, it's a camber all-mountain stick with a lot of energy. I want one, but tuition ain't cheap


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

Scotty Lago started a brand not too long ago LAGO snowboards...Never ridden any of them might be Hipster enough for you


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> Scotty Lago started a brand not too long ago LAGO snowboards...Never ridden any of them might be Hipster enough for you


Really nice decks and good value (especially when on clearance). I got a Double Barrel shipped to the UK and like it a lot. @Nivek has/had an Open Road and highly recommends it. Pretty much the opposite of a hipster brand though - made in China and owned by an avid hunter - I don't think the beard stroking vegans would approve.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

Snow Hound said:


> Really nice decks and good value............. Pretty much the opposite of a hipster brand though - made in China and owned by an avid hunter - I don't think the beard stroking vegans would approve.


Haha good point


----------

